# Tajima TME-DC912 w/ FDD



## emb4619 (Oct 24, 2012)

Good Afternoon All! 

I have not filled out my profile yet as I am in urgent need of a potential answer. I have come into possesion of a Tajima TME-DC912 with FDD. I got the old disks with designs on them and they load to memory just fine. However, if I have new designs (DST) it will not read the disk. I have formated a floppy for Tajima and it still will not read it. What am I doing wrong or better yet, how do I write my embroidery file to disk so that this machine will read them to memory? 

Isn't the DST the native language for Tajima?

Any help will be GREATLY appreciated! 

Thank you! 

Katrina Naumann


----------



## DaveW (May 24, 2008)

AFAIK, all Tajima's read DST, but I am far from an expert.

However, I do have an older machine with FDD. It will only read Double Density 720K disks, not the 1.44mb ones. It will not read a disk formatted by a 1.44mb drive (even if it is trying to set it up as a 720k)

It will read designs written to the disk by the newer drive with no problem.

So basically, you need to find some DS/DD 720K floppies and use those (and don't format them)

HTH,

DaveW


----------



## emb4619 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you for the response! I figured out it was DD versues HD. I have used HD on my Barudan since '99 and have not had issues with them. As a matter of fact, that's what they needed to be! 

Good thing I have a boat load of DD disks that came with the machine!


----------

